# Jobs for UK expat in Cairo?



## TaRawr (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm a british woman, moving to Cairo in the new year - I'll be living with my husband and his family, and don't 'need' a job (or have been told so) but I'm a complete workaholic, have gone three months without a day off before! So I feel I at least need something part time, but have been told to find a job before actually moving. Is this the case? If so, how do I go about doing this? I'd consider any job really, I'm qualified in childcare, teaching and care work, but I would consider anything at all really. I hardly speak any Arabic, though I am learning obviously! I have housing in maadi, solymaneah, alexandria and maryotaya (apologies for poor spelling!) And transport isn't a huge issue, any ideas, helpful links etc? Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

An expat job does mean getting the job before you arrive in Egypt and it would look like teaching is your best option and you will need to contact the international schools and they will provide work permits, finding a job after you arrive might be easier and you can go in person with your c.v but you will not be hired as an expat although your salary will be enhanced it will not be anything like an expat package. 

good luck on your move


.


----------

